

Wasabi (2006) - Hexstream
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/09/01b.html

======
olavk
I wonder why they chose VBScript as a starting point? Classic ASP have from
its inception supported JavaScript along with VBScript. Choosing JavaScript
would have made using the same code on the client and server somewhat easier,
and JavaScript have always been more powerful than VBScript (e.g. supported
closures out of the box).

